
Astronomers Have Detected a Whopping 8 New Repeating Signals from Deep Space - softwarelimits
https://www.sciencealert.com/astronomers-have-bagged-a-jaw-dropping-haul-of-eight-new-repeating-fast-radio-bursts
======
reneberlin
Many people still wish to find aliens. Some don't.

I know they are just scientifically curious to solve this question, but some
people still hope to find an alien civilization that's desperate to contact us
with a giant flashlight.

------
kbos87
So, who gets to climb into the ball that gets dropped through the gyroscope
thing?

~~~
alunchbox
No one would believe you.

